# How often has this happened?



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

How often does this happen. I got a picture of the deer in Oct. 09 and below is a picture of the horns found in March 10. The desk slideout is 16 1/2" wide. Not a big rack compared to what I have seen in ND be respectable for around here. The one standin behind has a taller set. The brow time was the big giveaway to matching the deer to the horns. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I purchased a trail cam to see who's dogs were tearing up everything in my pond. Then for fun I put it up in my mother-n-laws vacant yard. I had 13 different bucks in two weeks. When season started a month later I recognized half the bucks up in the pasture. My son shot a fork horn with the bow, and a month after that (muzzle loader season) I got the largest of the bucks I had on camera two miles north of where I photographed him. The very last day of bow season I blew it on a very wide and heavy 3X3 that I had on trail cam. That guy avoided me twice with a bow. Once a mile north in the pasture he caught me resting under a tree at only eight yards. I got caught up watching three small bucks chase this doe all over the place. I was just sitting back enjoying the whole thing when I seen movement to my right. We came eye to eye at the same time and he was a lot faster.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Usually when I find a shed it is only one not both and they had to fall off within a 48 hour period because I travel the trails on my land regularly. They where very fresh. Then I started looking through my trail cam pics and there he was. I don't deer hunt much anymore but I have family and friends that do. I have to much fun watching them, crawling through the field to take some pictures and letting my friends enjoy hunting them. :beer:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeah, trail cams are a hobby in itself. It's enjoyable to "get to know" the deer in the area. And to think, someday, somebody on a high horse with their head up their *** is going to try to ban the use of trail cams in North Dakota. Gets my blood BOILING just thinking about it.

I sure do feel sorry for the boys in Montana.


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

last season a buddy of mine printed out all the pictures of all the bucks he had on his trail cam and stuck them on a cork board and whenever someone killed one of the bucks he would mark them off the board. he knew everyone that hunted around the area. My sister in law killed a decent little 8 point and about 3 weeks later her dad got a nice 10 point. When they looked at the trail cam pics they actually found a picture that had both bucks on the same photo.


----------

